# Zero Camber



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

NHrider said:


> Anyone here ride a board without any camber?
> I was looking into the Nitro Swindle
> I bought a new burton Flying V, it has the mix of camber and Rev. camber but it just isn't working out for me.
> so as to my question anyone here ride a board with zero camber? pros, cons?


Flat boards (or rock/flat/rock) have the benefit of stability. They tend to feel like a heavily ridden or broken in board. The downside is that they lack any snap to assist in edge transition and they can feel lackluster to many riders who are used to a more responsive board. Yes, manufacturers have added in tip and tail reinforcing to help with pop, but it still falls short for some. Also, because the running area is permanatly in contact, some tip/tail rock is typically used to make these boards turnable, and you need to want that.

For sure demo if you have the chance. They are a match for some styles, but they are very specific and are definately not for everyone.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All you need to know is here The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories Explained and The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Camber Theories In Use


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

im riding this years swindle... came off of last years www rocker.
the www rocker turned like a dream and super buttery and was super forgiving. like wiredsport mentioned it fell short on the pop. 

With the zero-cam the first few times felt pretty catchy with the so much edge contact on the snow.(fixed that with a edge grinder and a file.) 
but it still turn nicely but added some pop back into my ollies yet still buttery. 

depends what your into. the swindle is kind of a soft board. good for park and my midwest freeriding. 
-my 2cents


----------

